# Deutsche Bahn has to apply for a gambling license for winter timetable



## TinCan782 (Dec 15, 2017)

_*Court ruling: Deutsche Bahn has to apply for a gambling license for winter timetable*_

_"Due to constant delays and cancellations, the Federal Court of Justice has now classified the winter timetable as a game of chance - which is why the group now has to apply for licenses under the lottery state treaty in all federal states. Until then, the train may no longer publicize schedules."_

Google Chrome will translate the article for you...

http://www.der-postillon.com/2017/12/bgh-bahn-gluecksspiel.html


----------



## caravanman (Dec 15, 2017)

That is funny, if rather surprising. I always found their train service to be very reliable... Goodness knows what they would make of Amtrak delays!






Ed.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Dec 15, 2017)

Just in case there is any confusion, this is a satire site (similar to The Onion).

Other articles on the site:

"Prime Housing": New Amazon service reduces delivery time to zero by allowing customers to live directly in the warehouse


Three wrong PIN entered: ECB chief Draghi accidentally paralyzes all European banks


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Just in case there is any confusion, this is a satire site (similar to The Onion).
> 
> Other articles on the site:
> 
> ...


Thanks...I suspected that upon reading the article.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 16, 2017)

Now really, the trains have lost all time keeping. They can be as much as 15 seconds late!


----------



## AcrossTheOcean (Feb 5, 2018)

In my experience, the ICE is often 15-30 mintues late. That would be considered quite puncutal on Amtrak, I realize. But because the DB lets you book a connection with a 10 minute layover, a 30 minute delay can really disrupt your itinerary. I actually find the regional trains are more likely to be on time, probably because they have shorter runs.


----------



## bretton88 (Feb 7, 2018)

I had a 6 minute delay on an 8 minute transfer. Fortunately it was a cross platform transfer so I made it, but that's how tight they book things. So even small delays can be catastrophic.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewsaintos (May 31, 2021)

Sorry if revived the thread. This always happens to me, all the time there is a delay that is as much as a transfer time. All the time I need to rush and get stressed that I will lose my train and I am tired of that.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jun 2, 2021)

We are all tired of that.

Ok, right now I can’t go to Europe, so maybe not me personally. However back in the day, I have miss my train in Europe and had to wait a whole hour for the next one. Unlike here in the US, miss your train and hopefully there one the next day.


----------

